# HLA snow pushers?



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

does anyone run HLA snowpushers. I am looking at a 8 ft 3500 series pusher for my skidsteer and wondering how they hold up. It is a bottom trip steel edge thanks


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

anyone rummimg them


----------



## South Paw (Sep 1, 2010)

I run an 8ft 3500 series on a caterpillar 257 track loader, works excellent, very sturdy, well built, scraps ice and compact snow down to asphalt with ease. 

The bottom is a steel trip edge, works well, its reversible, if your going to be doing alot of backdragging, make sure a back drag edge is mounted on it. 

In fact I just purchased another HLA similar with 8ft., that widens out 13 ft., hydraulic snow wing they call it.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

what did u pay for the pusher ? I got quoted 2500 for the pusher


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

We run snowwings and also have a straight blade, they are awesome!


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

We have a 9 foot, 4000 model angle blade with manual end plates on a jd 84 loader,built tough and works excellent.


----------



## South Paw (Sep 1, 2010)

2 years ago I paid 3800.00 for the exact one you are thinking of purchasing in Ontario, Canada. So 2500.00 sounds like a really good deal. Good luck!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We have a Horst 8ft skid blade that is on it's 9th season and all we've done to it is change the cutting edge. They use the same trip assembly on the lighter blades as they do on there heavy ones so it's basically indestructible on a skid.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

thanks for the info I want a 10ft pusher but they have the 8 ft in stock for that price I may just go with the 8 ft pusher just a few more passes


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

lawnboy2121;1517464 said:


> thanks for the info I want a 10ft pusher but they have the 8 ft in stock for that price I may just go with the 8 ft pusher just a few more passes


another plus of an 8 footer is you can trailer it with the pusher on.....


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

that is true but my acounts I use it on r close to gether so I will drive from site to site. Faster than trailering and in the middle of a storm not to worried about the with


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

If your skid is big enough to handle the 10ft I'd get it. The up front money will save you a lot of time and allow you to maybe pick up more work.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

its going on a newholland 225 should be no problem . its handles an 8 ft box with no problem that I made and its deeper than a bought pusher


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

I run a 10' 3500 series on my Case 120, no problems. Drivers haven't been able to hurt it yet.

Bill


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

I think anyone who does not have a HLA wish's they had a HLA....including me. If you want more info on them just do a search on here. A lot of good things about them have been said on the site.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

does anybody know if you can get the 2500 series in johndeere green?


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

I've seen HLA products in green, look like it was a factory paint job, since your close by, a phone call to Horst would confirm it.


Bill


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

nsmilligan;1821009 said:


> I've seen HLA products in green, look like it was a factory paint job, since your close by, a phone call to Horst would confirm it.
> 
> Bill


awesome not that it would make or break the deal but it would be nice if it matched my tractor and blower. Thanks


----------



## thatstherule (Mar 24, 2015)

If you are looking for an HLA, I have three for sale. 2 - SB3200W914 and 1 - SB4200W1218.


----------



## tymwltl (Oct 25, 2014)

We have two of the two heavier series. One is on a 40,000 lb. loader and the other goes between a 9,000 lb Bob Cat and a Cat 426 IT loader. We made an IT to Bob Cat interface for the Cat back hoe. These are very nice and very heavy, well built pushers with a common problem. The skid shoes which we need to keep at a slightly lower height than the steel trip edge WILL NOT stay in adjustment the way it is engineered from the maker. The elongated holes in the shoes, no matter how tight you make them will not keep the shoes at the set height. This is a problem for something that cost so much in the beginning to buy. We made machined filler plugs to take up the slot between the bottom of the bolts to the shoe bottom. No small feat to make for each hole and they are only good until you need to move the shoes. There are better ways to "set" the determined shoe height but we haven't gotten around to that yet. I could get into the hows but HLA should come up with a solution for an otherwise most superior, rugged pusher. Nothing can't be built better if you just take the time to think about it and do it.


----------



## tymwltl (Oct 25, 2014)

4x4Farmer said:


> I think anyone who does not have a HLA wish's they had a HLA....including me. If you want more info on them just do a search on here. A lot of good things about them have been said on the site.





4x4Farmer said:


> I think anyone who does not have a HLA wish's they had a HLA....including me. If you want more info on them just do a search on here. A lot of good things about them have been said on the site.


. Please read my post about the shoes moving on these pushers. They are really heavy duty pushers with only one flaw IMO. We still buy them but after only two years of service with each unit nothing has broke other than the shoes not staying where set and that can be addressed with a little time and machining.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

tymwltl said:


> Please read my post about the shoes moving on these pushers.


Not saying you're wrong, but this thread started 6 years ago.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I know this thread is from way back in 2012 but just bought a 3500 series with a backhoe/bucket attachment and must say it's well built. It's heavier than the pos Protech we rented which I'm sure translates to heavier duty. Opted for the steel trip edge, I'm not a fan of rubber edges like the Protech was, it moved snow but always left about 1/4-3/8 of solid ice after each pass even after adjusting the rubber edge a couple times. This lot is large and heavy traffic 7 days a week so looking forward to seeing the difference. A plus is it came with chains and binders already installed which is standard per HLA. No real snow forecast for at least the next couple weeks ...but that's ok lol


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

I hope they got the bugs worked out from the time of the original post. I just ordered two 3500's. One 8' and a 9'


----------

